# need help with roland cut studio.



## javyy75 (Mar 8, 2007)

I am trying to do some letters for a vehicle the problem is that I can't get my gx-24 to do anything over 2' long. I understand that I can only cut just a little over 22'' wide with this machine but I thought I could cut a lot more long ways. I think my problem is that I'm not setting up the software correctly (Roland cut studio) Can any one help please? Thank you.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

have the settings on ROLL and make sure your document is the right size before you send to the cutter


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Javyy75, several forum members provided you with advice in your other thread. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t19473.html

Have you given these suggestions a try? If so and you are still having problems, if you would care to share your results, perhaps someone here can provide you with further troubleshooting assistance.


----------



## javyy75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank's Mzmadmax I tryed to look for that link and didn't find it. When I try to click on the link you provided I get page not found.
Still can't figure out how to set it up to cut over 2' long Thank's


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmmmmm... ah, let's try this instead... http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t19473.html


----------



## javyy75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank's madmax that linked worked! Now I followed your instructions and I was able to rotate it . Now I can go up to 28'' long. If I try to make it longer the top left square of the image will turn red and will not cut beyond that point. Thank's


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

Two additional steps try are:

a) Set the material size on the cutter: Like Howrdstern said, make sure the settings on your cutter are set to ROLL. (You are using a roll, right? ) 


b) Set the material size in the software: In CutStudio, go to File|Cutting Setup and click the "Properties" button. On the Size tab, click the "Get from Machine" button under the Cutting Area section. Then click "OK" and exit. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## javyy75 (Mar 8, 2007)

yes I selected roll. The software shows me that it will cut everything good when I click on the preview, but when I go to cut it, the machine will cut width ways instead of long ways.
I really think is the program. do you know of an other program I can use? flexisign sounds like a nice program but I can't afford that one($4500)


----------



## mzmadmax (Nov 16, 2006)

I use CutStudio and I have used it rotate and cut images without a problem. So I'm not sure that what you are experiencing is a software problem rather than a settings or configuration problem. 

I know this must be frustrating. I wish I could help you more, but I'm not sure what else to have you try. 

Hopefully someone else can step in and offer a recommendation for another software. 

Or maybe josh ellsworth or one of the other resident experts can help us see what we're missing in trying to solving the problem in CutStudio.

Meanwhile, if I get any additional info that may help, I'll most certain pass it along.

Good Luck to you in getting a resolution.


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

try using you graphic software (Corel or other) and install the cutter driver. give it a try


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

javvy,
CutStudio adheres to the WYSIWYG principle (What You See Is What You Get) If the image you're trying to cut is anywhere in the green background area, it won't cut. One of the tricks I use is to set the length larger than I intend to use. You can check the dimensions for CutStudio in the driver File/Cutting Setup/Properties. When you return to the screen, the white work area should be significantly bigger.

As for rotation, make sure the rotation on the LCD screen of the cutter is set to 0 (instead of 90) and the driver is set to "Rotate Off). Give that a shot. Hope that helps.

-Dana


----------



## javyy75 (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you dcurtis you nailed it!!! The machine was set to rotate 90 so I would set it up to cut long ways but the machine would rotate it width ways and therefore I could only cut the width of the machine (22 3/8'') Thank you very much


----------

